# Wo finde ich ein GT Peace 9er SS?



## Hog (16. März 2010)

Ich möchte ein Peace 9er kaufen als ein city- und cross-country bike, am besten ein 2009 model, aber ich finde nichts in München. 

Gibt es die modelle in Deutschland, oder werde ich uas der UK bestellen müssen?


----------



## Davidbelize (17. März 2010)

kenne jemanden der ein 2007er modell verkaufen will ( gabel und rahmen).
werde mich mal mit ihm in vebindung setzen wenn das von interesse für  dich ist.

hab mit ihm gesprochen und es ist noch zu haben.
das hier ist es....................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hog (17. März 2010)

Danke David, aber Ich habe mir entschlossen lieber ein 4X Rad zu kaufen.


----------



## Davidbelize (17. März 2010)

kein problem hat sich schon jemand anders aus dem forum gefunden.


----------



## cyclery.de (17. März 2010)

Und das wird auch ein GT?


----------



## Davidbelize (17. März 2010)

ist zu hoffen.


----------



## Hog (17. März 2010)

Die GT 4X/DJ bikes sind leider zu teuer, weil ich mehr ausgeben möchte auf mein Trials bike. Wenn ich aber in Ruckus zu einem guten preis finde, kauf ich es!


----------



## cyclery.de (17. März 2010)

Hog schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber in Ruckus zu einem guten preis finde, kauf ich es!



Bleibt jetzt Dir überlassen, die Preise zu beurteilen. Sollten aber als "gut" durchgehen.

Ruckus SX 2009: 699  statt 999 






Ruckus UF 2009: 549  statt 699 


----------



## Davidbelize (17. März 2010)

gibts bei gt ja öfter das billigere modelle viel besser aussehen.


----------



## Davidbelize (26. März 2010)

davidbelize schrieb:


> kenne jemanden der ein 2007er modell verkaufen will ( gabel und rahmen).
> Werde mich mal mit ihm in vebindung setzen wenn das von interesse für  dich ist.
> 
> Hab mit ihm gesprochen und es ist noch zu haben.
> Das hier ist es....................




sold


----------



## gnss (8. Juni 2010)

Gab es die Dinger je in 26" mit EBB und Cantisockeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (8. Juni 2010)

gnss schrieb:


> Gab es die Dinger je in 26" mit EBB und Cantisockeln?



Ist mir noch nicht begegnet. Selbst das "Ruckus SS", der schöne grüne Vorgänger der Peace-Reihe, war Disc only.


----------



## korat (8. Juni 2010)

aber welche dranbraten soll ja nicht so schwierig sein, hab ich gehört.


----------



## gnss (8. Juni 2010)

Schade, dranbraten verkompliziert alles nur, muß dann ja auch lackiert werden.


----------



## korat (9. Juni 2010)

kann aber wunderschön werden...

andererseits liegt die hauptschwierigkeit meiner meinung nach darin, überhaupt noch einen zu finden, fürchte ich...


----------

